# Colorado packgoat people??



## thatgoatguy (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes this is my first post!!

I've been following the forum for a while and i haven't read many posts from colorado packgoat folks.

are you out there??


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahoy there! I'm in Rye, which is about halfway between Pueblo and Walsenburg.

Hmm... if you haven't read many posts from Colorado packers, it means I haven't been updating "Cuzco's Glamour Shot o' the Day" often enough! I'll get right on that! :mrgreen:


----------



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in Whitewater, which is near Junction.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

We are in Denver metro area. It would be great if there are packers in the area. We are not only new to goat packing, but also new to goat ownership. We are picking our first two Boer wethers this Sunday. If there are packers in our area, please keep in touch. 
We are about 25 miles southwest of Boulder, 20 miles northwest of downtown Golden.


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Hello from Pagosa Springs. Just starting out in this, hoping to find some others in my part of the state.


----------



## Mr.Tumnus (Jun 21, 2012)

Another pack-goat new-bee in the Pagosa Springs area.


----------



## kmaddox (Jul 10, 2012)

My husband and I are located in Nathrop Colorado, just north of Salida... we have 5 goats and will begin packing this fall! New to goat ownership as well (going on 3 years now). Locally we have the Jumpin Good Goat Dairy in Buena Vista, and the Mountaingoat Lodge bed and breakfast as well. So a few other goat people- they have been great resources for us here in the valley. But I am glad to be a part of the forum- so much good information for packgoats specifically! If anyone is nearby let us know!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Where in CO can you take your goats to? National Forests? I found a book in REI on places you can take your horses in CO. If horses are allowed, are goats allowed too? It would be fun to at least go hiking with the goats.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I take my goat every place I would take a horse or a dog. Actually, we go MORE places with goats than we would with horses or dogs, because horses and dogs can't always go places goats can go, such as boulder fields, through deadfall, or over steep cliffs. I figure that unless there's prohibitive signage, then we're allowed. Besides, I always follow the rule of thumb that it's better to ask forgiveness than to ask permission. 

Kmaddox, we don't live very close to you, but I have two brothers in Salida that we visit from time to time. Maybe one of these days we could do a "goat get-together" when we're traveling through that way. I've also been wanting to visit the Good Goat Dairy for ages now, but it seems like we're always there on a non-visiting day.


----------



## kmaddox (Jul 10, 2012)

Nanno, That would be great! I receive e-mails when this thread updates so you could drop me a line here next time you are over this way and I could get you some more contact info so we could meet up.


----------



## Ledel (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Folks,

We live in the Denver area and have a lovely pack goat. We are moving to Grand Junction and are interested in 1)finding someone in the GJ area to board our goat or 2) to find a new home for our goat, preferably someone who loves to pack. If you have any ideas for us, please don't hesitate to contact us!!!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Ledel said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> We live in the Denver area and have a lovely pack goat. We are moving to Grand Junction and are interested in 1)finding someone in the GJ area to board our goat or 2) to find a new home for our goat, preferably someone who loves to pack. If you have any ideas for us, please don't hesitate to contact us!!!


Are you still in Denver Area and are still looking for a new home for your goat? Does he have horns?

How is everyone else doing??? Did any trips with your goats?


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

BLEAT!

My boys are Salida locals, born at The Mountain Goat lodge! (Isn't Gina a great mentor) I highly recommend her herd for future packing prospects!


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

*Salida area...*

Howdy!

I'm near Salida, over Monarch Pass. I have two 10mo. old Saanen/Ober mutts that have been flying through training.

Always looking for new friends and goats to hike with. Luckily, I caretake for a lodge up in the mountains, so the wilderness is at my front door.

We do a lot of car travel with our boys, so we can meet up somewhere, OR you can come out here, stay at the lodge and explore this beautiful spot in a valley!!

If people want to have a gathering of Co Pack goats, count us in!

A&M, Mosey and Dash


----------

